

2012 Independent Games Festival Announces Main Competition Finalists - potomak
http://igf.com/2012/01/2012_independent_games_festiva_3.html

======
RobLach
My game POP made the Nuovo honorable mentions list.

~~~
potomak
It looks great but how can I play it?

